
'Serial stowaway' arrested for 10th time after slipping past airport security - pxeboot
http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/01/22/serial-stowaway-arrested-for-10th-time-after-slipping-past-airport-security-in-chicago-police-say.html
======
grizzles
She's obviously harmless. Instead of arresting her we should give her a bounty
for showing us that so called airport security is garbage.

~~~
arkades
In part.

The article doesn’t mention how often she claims to have done it, though.
Getting arrested 10x is a series of failures, not successes, depending on
proportion of total effort.

